# Travel Insurance - How much?



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

Our annual, multi-trip travel insurance becomes due in a couple of weeks.
Being of the retiring age and having a couple of pre-conditions to declare premiums are beginning to rise.
Has anyone in similar circumstances had a keen quote recently?
Love to have your recommendations.

John


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Ours was due, but I now qualify for Nationwide's free travel insurance.

As I suffer from High Blood Pressure I had to phone and inform the insurers to ensure that I was covered. After answering the questions I was told that there would be no extra charge due to my medical condition.

So free European travel insurance for 12 months   

Previous to this I have had Post Office and Virgin travel insurance - the Post office wanted an extra £137 and Virgin £89 on top of the normal premium


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi 
I had a very good quote from the halifax with several pre-existing health issues were others would not even consider taking me on 355+pence for an annual policy.


Ron


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

try rothwell and towler!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If you have a Nationwide current account, they will cover you for longer than 31 days, and for pre-existings, if you call them. 

We paid over 300, but for up to 6-months per trip, and with quite a few pre-existing conditions.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Aviva £102. for the two of us. 31 days max stay.

declared cholesterol and high blood pressure Both under treatment. Got discount because the conditions were known and under treatment. bp 134/84 and cholesterol 3.4

Thankfully they doe not ask if forgetfullness is a problem :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

Will give Nationwide and Aviva a call.

John


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I've found Columbus Direct Standard Annual Multi-trip good - current premium for wife and self for European cover - £71.06.

I am 61 and have an endorsement on the policy to cover asthma, and two other ailments (fairly minor risk) and my wife has one endorsement.

It is only for max 31 days abroad at a time though.

Have been with Columbus Direct for some time and very pleased with the value offered (had worldwide cover last year for a couple of long-haul trips). Only claim made so far was due to the ash cloud-related delay in April 2010. They paid up no quibble.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Try Staysure. They allow many pre-existing conditions as standard and you only have to declare other not listed. You can check all these by running a quote on their website, (under a different name if you are concerned).

I found that the premiums increase at the magic age of 66 but it is the date of application that matters so you can take out a full years a day or so before you hit that!


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

seriously try 
rothwel and towler 
http://www.world-first.co.uk/?gclid=COq31ZmnwK0CFSFItAodMnpxAA 
if you have any pre existing conditions 
my parents went round the world with them recently and saved thousands on their original quotes inc saga etc


----------

